
Why Is Joe Rogan So Popular? He Understands Men Better Than Most People - Nowyouknow
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2019/08/my-joe-rogan-experience/594802/
======
shiitake
This article devotes an unusual amount of time discussing Rogan's ad roll.

